# Help identifying some musky lures



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea who makes these? Or any information about them. They are unmarked and a shy under 7". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure what they are , but they sure look like a toothy critter will enjoy a bite outta one of those .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

can't see the pictures.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I believe the bottom two are a jerkbait called the joker, can't recall who makes it. Not sure about the four baits above them.


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

The two on the bottom are Joker jerkbaits made by Peterson Tackle Co. The top four are called "The Duke" crankbaits made by Inhaler tackle. These are similar to the older JB006 made down at the Cave.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------

